# When you feel you have skills........



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 15, 2013)

This guy just lets you know how far you really are from being bada$$

Hakase - Japanese fountain pen craftsman - - YouTube

As I hang my head in shame!!!!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 15, 2013)

There are a couple videos of Japanese fountain pen makers.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

I knew I was way off from being bada$$ but I did not realize I was that far off.......


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 15, 2013)

I spend way too much effort making sure my machinery is properly aligned when drilling my holes.  Next time, I'ma just shove a screwdriver down the length of the barrel.  Looks pretty easy.


----------



## Exabian (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 15, 2013)

The simplest of tools in an "master's" hands, will do a lot more than the best of tools in the hands of an "beginner" 

My interpretation of a "beginner" for these cases, someone that regardless of amount of time doing the same thing, won't learn much...! I have witness people doing the same thing for a couple of decades, they are today as skilled and they were when they started.

However, look very carefully, hand made tools, techniques and procedures these old masters still use, have now been replaced by factory made tools and equipment that used these "principles" to develop they modern tool and machinery, tools shapes, sharpen angles, handles length/size etc.,  were studied closely and very carefully but the modern tool man, this is called "development" however, skill doesn't come in the instructions manual...!

After these old "masters" are gone, that will be pretty much it for that "era", one of the great advantages of modern technology is that, someone has had the good sense to start "recording" these artists before they disappear and take all the "magic" with them, seeing them work in real time and know that has been recorded for eternity, is a great lesson for those of us trying to, learn a little more and for generations to come where, if told of these artists, they wouldn't believe it or have any understanding of what that would mean, these video clips are priceless, indeed...!

Cheers
George

Lets see, if any of us will ever deserve such title...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jyreene (Aug 15, 2013)

What. That's not how you do it?


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 15, 2013)

I *WILL* be making a cutoff tool like that. 
Anyone notice he was cutting on the back side of the work piece?

Very, very impressive art.


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 15, 2013)

I have seen that guy in a couple videos.  Unbelievable!!!!  No calipers, thickness gauges, taps, dies, dial indicators, or CNC.  Just good old fashion know-how and craftsmanship!!!!!


----------



## mredburn (Aug 15, 2013)

another fun film
ã€æ—¥æœ¬ç§‘å*¦æŠ€æœ¯ã€‘é’¢ç¬”çš„åˆ¶ä½œæµç¨‹ã€Japan Science and Technology ã€‘pen - YouTube

and another
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSR8mo4CeE

one more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ic1jvaoiU


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 15, 2013)

OMG.  I had to go look to see how much the pens were because I really thought about buying one after seeing that.  If I did the conversion right I think the cheapest is $500 and most are above $1000.  There is a 15-20 month lead time on orders.  Amazing.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 15, 2013)

theidlemind said:


> I *WILL* be making a cutoff tool like that.
> Anyone notice he was cutting on the back side of the work piece?
> 
> Very, very impressive art.


simple explanation - they're on the other side of the world over there...everything is backwards.

:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 16, 2013)

Before this I was happy being mediocre. Now I just feel down right inadequate...

Mike


----------



## BradG (Aug 16, 2013)

lol.... I will never look at my taps and dies the same again....


----------



## thewishman (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it just me, or could you smell the ebonite?


----------



## John Den (Aug 16, 2013)

I must have a go!
Regards,
John


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 16, 2013)

So was he using a foot treadle to rotate this lathe?  Assuming yes, since there was a rope around it. Would have loved to see his whole body from head to foot while turning.  That is, assuming he is isn't barefoot sporting some long nasty toenails


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought treadle lathe at first too but when you see the chuck spinning it was going way to fast for that.  I am pretty sure the rope moves the headstock in and out when he was threading BY HAND.   I wonder if he does triple start threads.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 16, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> So was he using a foot treadle to rotate this lathe?  Assuming yes, since there was a rope around it. Would have loved to see his whole body from head to foot while turning.  That is, assuming he is isn't barefoot sporting some long nasty toenails



These are nothing more than a line shaft with a foot treadle on it.  There is several gear sizes and they can also vary the torque the shaft delivers by the pressure of the belt.


----------



## hard hat (Aug 16, 2013)

Amazing and inspiring


----------



## preacherman (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow that was truly amazing. I hate to see that generation of craftsman passing away. Their skills are something that we have tried to replace with machinery and have failed miserably.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 17, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> theidlemind said:
> 
> 
> > I *WILL* be making a cutoff tool like that.
> ...




Hate to bust your bubble with a reality check.  The lathe was turning opposite of what you are use to and there is not much difference in cutting on the left side (counter clockwise) vs the right side (clockwise)



preacherman said:


> Wow that was truly amazing. I hate to see that generation of craftsman passing away. Their skills are something that we have tried to replace with machinery and have failed miserably.



In some of the video's you see younger people there doing work so there is no danger of those skills disappearing.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Aug 17, 2013)

All that and it's not a rollerball?


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 17, 2013)

edstreet said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > theidlemind said:
> ...


Lighten Up Francis...it was a joke.


----------



## colinp (Sep 13, 2013)

Thankyou for sharing this with us as you say its quite humbling to witness such skills with such antiquated tools Just goes to show you dont need fancy tools to produce great work just skill which comes out of perseverance,experience and knowledge
regards Colin


----------



## 76winger (Sep 13, 2013)

I bow to his superior skill and experience... Excellent video


----------



## edstreet (Sep 13, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> I thought treadle lathe at first too but when you see the chuck spinning it was going way to fast for that.  I am pretty sure the rope moves the headstock in and out when he was threading BY HAND.   I wonder if he does triple start threads.



Sorry no triple but try QUAD threads
Nakaya Fountain Pen - - YouTube


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 13, 2013)

I saw an interview with Scotty Pippin a number of years ago.  He was asked to try to compare with Jordan.  He made an interesting observation.  He said you can take most professional basketball players and line them up with the best at one end and worse at the other.  He said almost all of them got there with hard work and lots practice.  Then he said Jordan would not even be in the line. That he had some things you can't teach or learn.  And he belongs outside the building where you have lined everyone up.

I'm not sure that the guy in this video belongs in a line with most of the rest of us.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 13, 2013)

The problem is really our reliance and dependency upon higher end tooling and the like.  How many times do we see where someone says they use chisel X and having whatever problem only to be told they need chisel A, B or C instead of X?  

Just on the threading alone they are using a custom chisel, essentially a thin side scraper with teeth cut in.  Using the foot pedal is something that each and every one of us could be doing on the commercial available lathes today with little work needed.

The question should not be OMG what skills but WTF are we so dependent on high end tools and do low quality work.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 13, 2013)

edstreet said:


> The problem is really our reliance and dependency upon higher end tooling and the like.  How many times do we see where someone says they use chisel X and having whatever problem only to be told they need chisel A, B or C instead of X?
> 
> Just on the threading alone they are using a custom chisel, essentially a thin side scraper with teeth cut in.  Using the foot pedal is something that each and every one of us could be doing on the commercial available lathes today with little work needed.
> 
> The question should not be OMG what skills but WTF are we so dependent on high end tools and do low quality work.



Easy.  Because we want to be expert turners a month after we start.  We don't want to pay our dues.   We don't want to learn technique of difficult tools. Why bother learning the skew when carbide is easier?  We don't want to have to learn how to sharpen.  We are lazy and want instant gratification.   

Okay...that was a gross exaggeration.  But there's truth there.  Everybody wants to be the master.  Nobody wants to spend the years as the apprentice that this guy did to become the master.


----------



## underdog (Sep 13, 2013)

You notice he used only scraping tools in that video?


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 8, 2013)

I've seen that.  My favorite part is watching him chase the threads.


----------

